#   ( ) >   >  " "

## 4L1G

?

----------


## ua4dt

* 4L1G*,
,   ?     1930.

----------


## 2

"       , ,      8   1929 ". ,  ?,     :Super:

----------


## 4L1G

,    2 1930 .    ,    .

----------

